# Baffled by SSers in lycra



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?  
On a SS there simply is NO need.
On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.


You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*clothes*



TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?
> On a SS there simply is NO need.
> On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.
> 
> You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


I wear it because it is practical. I wear baggies when I want to. But lycra's best, especially when you SS commute 17 miles to work.

You go and wear baggies while some of us wear our lycra. Just because we choose to ride with one gear, there's no reason why we should ride with what we deem practical.

My road bike is SS.


----------



## hrcon (Jul 1, 2004)

*Way more baffled by posts like this (nm)*

.nm.nm.nm.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

I prefer a thong, keeps things nice and cool on those hot days. And yes, I like to show off my package...


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package?


Precisely. My thick and gorgeous c0ck is like a third crank arm on my SS.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lol!*



SpinWheelz said:


> Precisely. My thick and gorgeous c0ck is like a third crank arm on my SS.


HAHAHAH!

dammn! yes, I have my special lycras. All black and pink stripes with a special sleeve for Mr. Chu-chu. I wear them in special ocassions.

A mover el culo
A mover el culo!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?
> On a SS there simply is NO need.
> On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.
> 
> You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


What do you wear?


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?
> On a SS there simply is NO need.
> On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.
> 
> You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


I wear both baggies and lycra but I definitely prefer lycra for riding fixed off road. Try spinning down a long 15-20% grade on a fixed gear off road then you might understand. Don't really need to worry about my shorts getting caught up, even briefly, on my saddle.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Baggies hurt my balls...*



TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?
> On a SS there simply is NO need.
> On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.
> 
> You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


My cocknballs tend to move around alot in baggies and after a couple of hours of riding, they're sore. Perhaps if your dick and sack were a little bigger, you would understand. Sorry about that, little guy.

Sometimes I do wear a thong like Joe. Sometimes I wear it backwards so I can sport a really obtuse maneltoe. It's dead sexy.

Ken


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

*I wasn't aware of the dress code*

I would ride naked but everyone yells at me to take off my sweater when I do that, and women and children cry


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

*boxers or briefs? Depends...*



hrcon said:


> .nm.nm.nm.


what does that mean, anyway?

this tubesnatch or is that tubesnake  guy is truly baffling. must not be pedalling hard enough to be able to process such deep and profound thoughts in his noggin. 

i wear both, depending on mood. speaking of depending, sometimes i just wear Depends... why bother stopping to pee. super absorbent on those hot days, too!

OGG


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> My cocknballs tend to move around alot in baggies and after a couple of hours of riding, they're sore. Perhaps if your dick and sack were a little bigger, you would understand. Sorry about that, little guy.
> 
> Sometimes I do wear a thong like Joe. Sometimes I wear it backwards so I can sport a really obtuse maneltoe. It's dead sexy.
> 
> Ken


"Thou doest protest too much"


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*wool cover*



OneGearGuy said:


> what does that mean, anyway?
> 
> this tubesnatch or is that tubesnake  guy is truly baffling. must not be pedalling hard enough to be able to process such deep and profound thoughts in his noggin.
> 
> ...


In the winter, I was thinking of wearing one of Annabel's baby socks where the unit counts. it's like having a hood ornament out inthe open...sometimes, I'd get to work, and I'd think of the detachable penis song...because that's how my midget felt, detachable.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

what? no comments about the ubiquitous pics of drevil in all-pink lycra in dert rag?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?
> On a SS there simply is NO need.
> On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.
> 
> You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


No no. None of this. Guys, keep wearing the lycra too. Rawr.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Baby sock?
Carefull Ken In K is gonna rip you on that one.
Didn't you mean calfhugger gym-sock?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep...*



TubeSSnapper said:


> "Thou doest protest too much"


It may not be thick, but it sure is short.

Pot, Kettle, Black there, tiny.

I'm more of a function over style type person. So the fact that I have a small pecker doesn't bother me too much. Besides, I have a 12-inch tongue that the ladies seem like, for some reason.

Ken


----------



## jennytalia (Mar 22, 2005)

This thread can easily be summarized and delat with using a simple logic and symbol routine:


If A, then B
If B, then C

The key variants are as follows:

A = tubesnapper
B = no lycra
C = POLESMOKER.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

*At first glance*



jennytalia said:


> This thread can easily be summarized and delat with using a simple logic and symbol routine:
> 
> If A, then B
> If B, then C
> ...


 At first glance I saw C= potsmoker and thought "damn she's smart"
But polesmoker?  
delat


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> In the winter, I was thinking of wearing one of Annabel's baby socks where the unit counts. it's like having a hood ornament out inthe open...sometimes, I'd get to work, and I'd think of the detachable penis song...because that's how my midget felt, detachable.


I feel kinda icky responding, ernesto, but you are talking about the famous 1960s trousers design, the "Cleaver Sleave" designed by Eldridge Cleaver. It never made it "big."


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cleaver Sleave*



BadHabit said:


> I feel kinda icky responding, ernesto, but you are talking about the famous 1960s trousers design, the "Cleaver Sleave" designed by Eldridge Cleaver. It never made it "big."


What the heck is a Cleaver Sleave?

Here we go...The rest of his life (he died last year, at 62) was spent in desperate attempts at personal reinvention, a fast-forward blur of shifting identities. Fame had become an addiction, and headline-seeking helped turn him into a parody. At one point, Rolling Stone magazine reported that he was a clothes designer with a line in men's pants, featuring a codpiece that emphasized the genitals -- "a Cleaver sleeve," he called it. That didn't work, and neither did anything else.

So yes, you bet your wanker I need a sleeve for my unit.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Impy said:


> No no. None of this. Guys, keep wearing the lycra too. Rawr.


Hey! Would you tolerate comments like that in the WL?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

You can wear what you want and I will wear what I want.

Simple as that. There is no SS or MTB dress code.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Hey! Would you tolerate comments like that in the WL?


Yeah! Don't Objectify Us!

I feel so cheap.

Ken


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package?


Lol. Dude, what's up on your mind? Looking at other people crotches?

Lycra shorts are comfortable, functional, keep you genitals comfortably and securely and NORMAL people do not not have any issues with the look.

May I recommend therapy? Then go and buy yourself some REAL biking shorts and stop looking at other people bulges.

(I know it is a troll, but can not resist. American males are so suppressed, it is not even funny.)


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Ken in KC said:


> Yeah! Don't Objectify Us!
> 
> I feel so cheap.
> 
> Ken


Me, too!

Of course I am cheap. Easy, too. shiggy needs woman. Auditions now being scheduled.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*not an SSer but I like my leather*

tutu ....

sometimes I go the tarzan look --- keep the air circulating

it's a troll but can't help myself ...


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 17, 2004)

Gotta agree. Who cares what others are wearing. Some like lycra/spandex stuff because it doesn't catch onto the saddle. I wear baggies, hell even jeans, but if someone wants to wear lycra and that helps them enjoy the sport then that's cool.

You know you don't have to look at their package if you don't like it. It's a free country


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Hey! Would you tolerate comments like that in the WL?


Hey! Only as much as I tolerate this here:


tubesnapper said:


> You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


All is fair in love and lycra...


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Axe said:


> Lol. Dude, what's up on your mind? Looking at other people crotches?
> 
> Lycra shorts are comfortable, functional, keep you genitals comfortably and securely and NORMAL people do not not have any issues with the look.
> 
> ...


People looking at other peoples crotches is what keeps the internet alive! 

Besides IF you read my whole post you'd know Ive been there done that with REAL shorts. And Im left wondering why anyone chooses paper-thin over-priced lycra over shorts that will last through many hip sliding butt banging wipeouts. Not to mention the windchill factor on nipply days. I think alot of it is habbit. Going riding...put on REAL riding shorts. 
I've gotten a few good answers. this wasn't one of them.
Lycra shorts are made for sitting. how much do you sit on your SS? That is where Im coming from.
Also why is this such a touchy subject?(joker fodder) are people insecure about their choice and have to vitriolically defend their choice?

As for therapy....I just gotta fix a flat and(and leave work) Im off for a two+ hour session.

Obviously this is wrong forum to rip lycra on....I'll just drop into the DH section to get some support.
Don't resist it


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Used baggies yesterday for the first time and hated them. I'm a lycra rider and couldn't stand the pants rubbing on my kness while pedaling. Maybe they were a bit on the long side but who cares.


----------



## jennytalia (Mar 22, 2005)

My logic still proves tubesnapper is a POLESMOKER


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*He can't help it...*



jennytalia said:


> My logic still proves tubesnapper is a POLESMOKER


He was raised Catholic.... sorry, the shot was too easy.

I love your user name, BTW. It makes me laugh.

Ken


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*I fell*

on my SS. And got saddle sores. Both this weekend. 
Why don't you?

I'm cheap.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

SpinWheelz said:


> Precisely. My thick and gorgeous c0ck is like a third crank arm on my SS.


Hilarious.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Agreed,*

...only I wear my thong backwards...taint burn's a beeyotch.

Sean



riderx said:


> I prefer a thong, keeps things nice and cool on those hot days. And yes, I like to show off my package...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

That is the funniest thing I've seen here yet. And I've wasted years on this stupid site.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> And Im left wondering why anyone chooses paper-thin over-priced lycra over shorts that will last through many hip sliding butt banging wipeouts. Not to mention the windchill factor on nipply days. I think alot of it is habbit. Going riding...put on REAL riding shorts.


ok not a troll, maybe

for the one guy in my group :
a) lycras cost 9 EUR at the local sport store - not over-expensive
b) he does not wipe out - not ever (errr, almost never)
c) he an SSer, he strong, what wind chill factor, he tarzan, me monkey
d) washes down easily with a hose
e) his wife knows he's riding now not mowing the lawn, bye honey
f) some grams less, feels smoother, does not catch (seat or branches)
g) does get a descrete look and smile from the girls (and some o' the boys) while drinking a beer (or fighting a bear) afterwards

habit ? mayber, he is also a fireman, here they wear tights toooo


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

my motto: if ya got it, flaunt it!!

the wimminz seem to like it...


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

Paper thin lycra? what you shop at Walmart?

I guess my taste in skin tight outerware is much higher that yours.

I have 8 year old shorts that have been crashed way too many times and still haven't ripped or have holes, but I guess that what I get for spending $80+ a pair.

Any one price out Assos Lately!!! Ouch!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

The distance between grabby trees here is so narrow that baggy shorts would cause me to crash.... Plus everyone knows baggies are for fatasses


----------



## Jeff Hurricane (Feb 14, 2004)

*Could you post a stupider msg?*

Why do some people have a problem with SS'ers or any other type of riders wearing lycra? Is it that you have a small package and may be mistaken for a girl? bird legs? fat a$$? have you ever tried wearing lycra? 
I wear both, Nema Crown Jewel and lycra shorts, lycra shorts are way more comfortable than the baggies. 
I ride mostly single speed offroad, but I also ride geared bikes and road bikes, I even (gasp!) shave my legs. 
I can't really understand why it is cool to for-go the comforts of bike riding ie: lycra shorts and front suspension to try to be a'"core" single speeder, but whatever.
We all ride single speeds because of how efficent they are, not because how cool we are riding them, at least thats my take.

Anyway, just shut the [email protected]%* up and ride and quit worring about what other people are doing!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ha!*



lucifer said:


> Plus everyone knows baggies are for fatasses


HBFKs in lycra sickens me. Just fookin' sickens me.

HBFKs with lycra = manginas. Oh, so McSexy!


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeff Hurricane said:


> Why do some people have a problem with SS'ers or any other type of riders wearing lycra? Is it that you have a small package and may be mistaken for a girl? bird legs? fat a$$? have you ever tried wearing lycra?
> I wear both, Nema Crown Jewel and lycra shorts, lycra shorts are way more comfortable than the baggies.
> I ride mostly single speed offroad, but I also ride geared bikes and road bikes, I even (gasp!) shave my legs.
> I can't really understand why it is cool to for-go the comforts of bike riding ie: lycra shorts and front suspension to try to be a'"core" single speeder, but whatever.
> ...


Its STAR testing week here in CA and you'd fail the reading comprehension test. Go back and reread like a good little kiddie. It says yes Ive worn em and sometimes still do. Just not when they are superflous, as when SSing. Not about being CORE, it is more like youre brainwashed by marketing hype. Cotton T-shirtsd are great for short rides, yet most people "need" their jersey. Get over it
Are you lining up at sea otter or going for a sunset ride to the look-out. They are different rides.
The bird-leg insult was nice and original all the others people already used. Im suspecting decision insecurity though based on the level of anger/defensiveness.

And the shut and ride comment is hypocritical unless you are surfing the web WHILE riding. If that IS the case ...I feel sorry for you, not belittled.

And im not worried about what you wear, Im judging what you wear, even worse!


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> It says yes Ive worn em and sometimes still do. Just not when they are superflous, as when SSing. Not about being CORE, it is more like youre brainwashed by marketing hype. Cotton T-shirtsd are great for short rides, yet most people "need" their jersey. Get over it
> Are you lining up at sea otter or going for a sunset ride to the look-out. They are different rides.


I'm a baggie shorts kind of guy (except when sporting the thong) but your posts seem to imply SS rides are putzing along beach style cruises. I'm not sure where you got this idea. Maybe for you, but most of us it's a ride like any other MTB ride you'd be riding on a multi-speed, suspension enhanced machine.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?
> On a SS there simply is NO need.
> On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.


Perhaps you could offer your fashion consulting advice over here on the Beginner's Corner. Or just go back over to the DH forum and sell your SS.

Cheers!


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

riderx said:


> I'm a baggie shorts kind of guy (except when sporting the thong) but your posts seem to imply SS rides are putzing along beach style cruises. I'm not sure where you got this idea. Maybe for you, but most of us it's a ride like any other MTB ride you'd be riding on a multi-speed, suspension enhanced machine.


Good point, it does sound like that. But alas I know SS bikes can and should go where ever wheels can roll. Im a fan of high performance clothing just not every time, every ride. And as for putzing, can't really do that with a 2:1 ratio. My slow speed is not from lack of trying. And what joy to see a FS boinging along in their granny when your passing them with fried legs and lungs. Defintiely belong on every ride, maybe even everytime.

Ironically I do my putzing on a geared bike since it has a child seat for my little ones. And I definitely don't wear my lycra on those rides.
It appears you and I are the only SSers who prefer baggies. who would have guessed?

And whats up with those skinny thongs...summo style (cloth diaper style) g-strings are where it is at. there is is simply no need for skinny thong. Plus that summo thong can be your after ride towel too. Summo wrestlers know whats up.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

here's a thought:

Some wear baggies because they dont want to look fast. or part of the xc race weenie group.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Meat Foot said:


> Perhaps you could offer your fashion consulting advice over here on the Beginner's Corner. Or just go back over to the DH forum and sell your SS.
> 
> Cheers!


Sell my SS cuz I think poorly of Lycra? what is the connection there?
And go Back to the DH forum? what makes you think my roots are there?
I've progressed from wieght weenie XC and I'll never go back.

Those beginers have boring opinions since its all Bu#@#@$. Much better to hear opinions based on experience.

A long time ago people cruelly heckled me for riding with one gear....not anymore.
Today Im all for baggy/comfort/toughness and Im just trying to help you get past the marketing. Dont believe the hype. The revolution will not be (on geared bikes and lycra will not be worn) televised

like you said, Cheers.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> It says yes Ive worn em and sometimes still do. Just not when they are superflous, as when SSing. Not about being CORE, it is more like youre brainwashed by marketing hype. Cotton T-shirtsd are great for short rides, yet most people "need" their jersey.


How are lycra shorts superfl*u*ous when SSing? (BTW, if you're going to nag on our reading comprehension, I've only just begun to nag on your spelling and grammar).

The alternatives are baggy bike shorts, or non-bike shorts. The former interfere with my pedaling and prevent the use of legwarmers (have you _ever_ gone SSing in cold or rainy weather?), The latter interfere with pedaling too, and chafe the buttocks something fierce if you ride for more than, say, 2 miles. And cotton T-shirts are certainly _not_ great if it's cold and wet -- even for short rides.

Not all of us view SSing as something to be reserved for pansy-ass sunset rides on a quiet beach in July. We do _real_ mountain bike rides on our SS bikes -- and many of us do _all_ our mountain bike rides on singlespeeds -- so there's no reason to choose technically inferior clothing to what we would wear on a geared ride. Many of us choose the SS route precisely because the weather's crappy or because we like a drivetrain that is quiet and dependable on long rides. I suppose the argument could be made that shorts matter less on an SS ride because you stand up for climbs, but you still spend the majority of your time seated.

Just how narrow minded are you?


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

SlowSSer said:


> here's a thought:
> 
> Some wear baggies because they dont want to look fast. or part of the xc race weenie group.


That is a thought. It lacks the vitriolic emotional intensity of the other replies. Thoughtful. Certainly anything that makes me look like a fast climber would be misleading. 
And I think you just called a bunch of these guys weenies. ha ha


----------



## mordecai (Jan 17, 2005)

Why draw lines and boundries? Hell sometimes I wear home-made knickers with lycra underneath. Keeps the knees more cozy on the early morning rides.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*enough is enough*

ok, enough is enough.

We've all made asses of ourselves in this post. Let's let it go for now. Just...let...it go.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

GlowBoy said:


> How are lycra shorts superfl*u*ous when SSing? (BTW, if you're going to nag on our reading comprehension, I've only just begun to nag on your spelling and grammar).
> 
> The alternatives are baggy bike shorts, or non-bike shorts. The former interfere with my pedaling and prevent the use of legwarmers (have you _ever_ gone SSing in cold or rainy weather?), The latter interfere with pedaling too, and chafe the buttocks something fierce if you ride for more than, say, 2 miles. And cotton T-shirts are certainly _not_ great if it's cold and wet -- even for short rides.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah my reply to riderX covers that. I shouldn't have even comeclose to implying SS bikes are for less rigorous rides. Not at all my intention. But most bike-o-philes do those rides too. You definitely proved youre the toughest SS mofo of us all. 
And yes my lycra(.what a hypocratic...) leg warmers work with my baggie shorts, sorry yours dont. those are rides I appreciate them the most on. Cold rain flying at the jennies--brrr. And no need to defend Ssing brah...its the skin tight suite im harping on.

ezduzit


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yawn. Boring troll...*



TubeSSnapper said:


> Sell my SS cuz I think poorly of Lycra? what is the connection there?
> And go Back to the DH forum? what makes you think my roots are there?
> I've progressed from wieght weenie XC and I'll never go back.
> 
> ...


You're not even entertaining anymore. Sort of like fish in a barrel. Don't worry about helping us get past the "marketing hype" of lycra. We have PI all figured out. Enjoy your baggies. Enjoy your bike. Get off your high horse, though. Riding a SS doesn't make you better than anyone else. It means that you ride a bike with one gear. Too stupid to shift.

Ken


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

It's easy to like cotton shirts when you live in the ****ing desert....
Here in the 100% humidity south a cotton t shirt is worse than wearing nothing.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

mordecai said:


> Why draw lines and boundries? Hell sometimes I wear home-made knickers with lycra underneath. Keeps the knees more cozy on the early morning rides.


You da man, home-made mcgyver shorts are right up my alley. cool. You had a need and didn't buy the solution. good on ya.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

TubeSnapper has made 41 posts to MTBR since November 2004, 11 of which are posts to this thread. I'm not a psychologist but I would say somebody has, well, um, issues.


----------



## Jeff Hurricane (Feb 14, 2004)

*Quit while your ahead.....*



TubeSSnapper said:


> Good point, it does sound like that. But alas I know SS bikes can and should go where ever wheels can roll. Im a fan of high performance clothing just not every time, every ride. And as for putzing, can't really do that with a 2:1 ratio. My slow speed is not from lack of trying. And what joy to see a FS boinging along in their granny when your passing them with fried legs and lungs. Defintiely belong on every ride, maybe even everytime.
> 
> Ironically I do my putzing on a geared bike since it has a child seat for my little ones. And I definitely don't wear my lycra on those rides.
> It appears you and I are the only SSers who prefer baggies. who would have guessed?
> ...


I really did'nt have to read your whole post, I think I got to the part " On a SS there is simply no need" to wear lycra shorts. But on a geared bike or road bike there is a need?
Do everyone on this site a favor and pull your head outta yo' arse before posting....please!

I wear lycra shorts because of the comfort factor, not because they are cool or uncool.
Do you ride a SS, drink beer, wear baggy shorts because they are cool? I hope not.
If cruising to the nearest " Starbucks" is your thing, then a cotton T-shirt and cargo shorts should work just fine. If your out doing a 30 mile SS ride, I like to wear what is comfortable, even if it happens to be lycra shorts and a jersey. Like I stated in my last post, I do sometimes wear baggy shorts, personally, I don't find them as comfortable. 
I believe that most of people who ride any kind of bike, do it because it makes them feel good and to have fun. 
I guess it boils down to, to each its own. 
I guess if I was trying to be cool, I probably wonuld'nt be a cyclist.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

TubeSSnapper said:


> You da man, home-made mcgyver shorts are right up my alley. cool. You had a need and didn't buy the solution. good on ya.


My _"home-made mcgyver shorts"_ (and knickers and tights) are made of lycra and other tight stretchy materials.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

But on a geared bike or road bike there is a need?
Do everyone on this site a favor and pull your head outta yo' arse before posting....please!

Ouch that really hurts. bUt Ill give a real answer.When I sit and pedal alot my butt hurts if Idont have a nice shammy working for me. So For my riding style there is a huge difference in what I need on a SS ride and what I need on a spining gears ride. Said head no where near said ass.

If your out doing a 30 mile SS ride, I like to wear what is comfortable, even if it happens to be lycra shorts and a jersey.
If it is ONLY 30 miles( w/5000' gain) I'll wear my summo thong.

I guess if I was trying to be cool, I probably wonuld'nt be a cyclist.[/QUOTE]

So true...we'd be comparing gas guzzling monster trucks cuz EVERYONE thinks they are cool. 
So mellow out and try BEING cool, live it.
and further attacks can go on my next post...Im done here
dat cool?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're a tool....*



TubeSSnapper said:


> But on a geared bike or road bike there is a need?
> Do everyone on this site a favor and pull your head outta yo' arse before posting....please!
> 
> Ouch that really hurts. bUt Ill give a real answer.When I sit and pedal alot my butt hurts if Idont have a nice shammy working for me. So For my riding style there is a huge difference in what I need on a SS ride and what I need on a spining gears ride. Said head no where near said ass.
> ...


So true...we'd be comparing gas guzzling monster trucks cuz EVERYONE thinks they are cool. 
So mellow out and try BEING cool, live it.
and further attacks can go on my next post...Im done here
dat cool?[/QUOTE]

Take your own advice and pull your head out of your ass. You're trying way too hard. Let it go.

Ken


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

TubeSSnapper said:


> Ironically I do my putzing on a geared bike since it has a child seat for my little ones. And I definitely don't wear my lycra on those rides.


 Why not? Me and my kid wear lycra on every ride and it's not a problem to any of us.

This pic is about 2 years old but you get the idea.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> Yeah yeah my reply to riderX covers that. I shouldn't have even comeclose to implying SS bikes are for less rigorous rides. Not at all my intention. But most bike-o-philes do those rides too. You definitely proved youre the toughest SS mofo of us all.
> And yes my lycra(.what a hypocratic...) leg warmers work with my baggie shorts, sorry yours dont. those are rides I appreciate them the most on. Cold rain flying at the jennies--brrr. And no need to defend Ssing brah...its the skin tight suite im harping on.
> 
> ezduzit


You still haven't explained your main point. Why would the shorts you use on SS rides be any different from the ones you use on road rides or geared mountain rides? You freely admit that you need the chamois for those other rides. Why is SSing any different?


----------



## Traktor (Oct 18, 2004)

I like wearing my lycra shorts but, when I go into a store for an Eskimo Pie, I know that I look like a total douchbag. It’s a sacrifice of fashion to achieve function. 

I only eat Eskimo Pie when I’m on a SS though. On gears, I’m more likely to go for a POWER BAR.

Also, I think cocknballs is the funniest word I have ever read on the internet.


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

TubeSSnapper said:


> Good point, it does sound like that. But alas I know SS bikes can and should go where ever wheels can roll. Im a fan of high performance clothing just not every time, every ride. And as for putzing, can't really do that with a 2:1 ratio. My slow speed is not from lack of trying. And what joy to see a FS boinging along in their granny when your passing them with fried legs and lungs. Defintiely belong on every ride, maybe even everytime.
> 
> Ironically I do my putzing on a geared bike since it has a child seat for my little ones. And I definitely don't wear my lycra on those rides.
> It appears you and I are the only SSers who prefer baggies. who would have guessed?
> ...


You're an idiot!! If feel sorry for your kids, not only do they have to put up with your wannabe poser a$$, you gotta stick them on a bike seat behind you!?! Bike seats are the most dangerous methods of riding with your children. Why dont you do your kids a favor and buy a trailer, or would that be succumbing to "Marketing Hype"?


----------



## Marrkie (Aug 17, 2004)

"TubeSnapper has made 41 posts to MTBR since November 2004, 11 of which are posts to this thread. I'm not a psychologist but I would say somebody has, well, um, issues."

You have issues? You are a stalker?


Its funny that TubeSnapper goes on about lycra shorts and marketing. I remember back in the day that all mountain bikers wore lycra shorts because that was the only option. To me baggies are a marketing gimmick. So I either ride in lycra or my gimp outfit.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*That's what I thought..*



Marrkie said:


> Its funny that TubeSnapper goes on about lycra shorts and marketing. I remember back in the day that all mountain bikers wore lycra shorts because that was the only option. To me baggies are a marketing gimmick. So I either ride in lycra or my gimp outfit.


The reality is baggies were and still are a marketing gimmick for Mountain Bikers that seem to have a problem with skin tight shorts; heck most the baggies I have seen are just a shell for lycra shorts anyway. Tubesnapper reminds me of the guy who asked why bike manufacturers still put water bottle bosses on frames since everyone uses Camelpacks. It all silliness really, but you will always get a rise on this board when you judge people by what they wear rather than who they are or why they ride. It is, after all about the ride.

1G1G, Brad

Oh, and I wear lycra knickers..I don't like the way baggies puff up in the wind and snag the seat; but I'd wear swim shorts (and have) if it's what I needed to ride.


----------



## capn cowbell (Mar 30, 2004)

Ride 150 miles on a SS and see how you feel with or without lycra. With is better. without just hurts more. But then again that may just be the sadistic thing to try this year. Thanks for the great idea.


TubeSSnapper said:


> What is up with SSers wearing lycra? Do some guys just like showing off their package? That sleek look? Or maybe the chance to let your cheeks hang out after some tiny fall shreds that paper thin layer?
> On a SS there simply is NO need.
> On my SS Ive never gotten even close to a saddle sore or sore butt or "Nummies". When on the road(more n'more seldomly) I wear em and when I rode my geary all day Id wear them. But on my SS? no way.
> 
> You Gals out there disregard this message and stick with the tight clothes.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*I'm more baffled by this guy...*

I don't remember where I got the pic from but it's painfull non-the-less. On some peple, lycra has no place at all....


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

SanAnMan said:


> I don't remember where I got the pic from but it's painfull non-the-less. On some peple, lycra has no place at all....


That woman must have been scarred for life, like me. He's a pure 100% HBFK candidate.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I respect him...*



ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> That woman must have been scarred for life, like me. He's a pure 100% HBFK candidate.


He had the stones to wear that and he was out there racing cyclocross. That picture doesn't bother me nearly so much as Bikerfox in his lycra hotpants.

If I looked like that guy, I wouldn't have even been out there racing, much less wearing a kit.

Ken


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*You mean*



Ken in KC said:


> He had the stones to wear that and he was out there racing cyclocross. That picture doesn't bother me nearly so much as Bikerfox in his lycra hotpants.
> 
> If I looked like that guy, I wouldn't have even been out there racing, much less wearing a kit.
> 
> Ken


This guy?

If I ever see him at Interbike...


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

I prefer a nice ole' pair of climbing grade canvas shorts ($20). Maybe with a pair of shammy's underneath. Mine have some nice holes and scars, which affords them character and drafts that are usually welcome on hot days. The uber fox shorts are too blingy for me. I prefer a pair of shorts that can pull trees down and deter pine limb puncture wounds with the greatest of ease. Then I wear 'em to the grocery store to get beer and scare the yuppie freaks. Arrrrrr!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Lycra serves a purpose. While it might not look the best on most people... its alot safer in terms of snagging stuff on the trail, dismounting and remounting bike fast, as well as additional padding to name a few benefits. 

Those who are intimidated by wearing Lycra are either a.) new to the sport. or b.)are self consciuous about what they wear and would rather pretend to play the role than act it.


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

Holy shmokes batman, are capes are out to get us! Quiet you, your opinion does not matter, mwaaa hahahahaha, we have the A and B categories to help us now!



mtb_biker said:


> Lycra serves a purpose. While it might not look the best on most people... its alot safer in terms of snagging stuff on the trail, dismounting and remounting bike fast, as well as additional padding to name a few benefits.
> 
> Those who are intimidated by wearing Lycra are either a.) new to the sport. or b.)are self consciuous about what they wear and would rather pretend to play the role than act it.


----------

